# Cannot query for the list of Group Policy Objects



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have one PC that keeps getting the below Event Error (attached).. Any ideas?

Error comes in every couple hours.

the DNS Servers that it's pointing to right now is .4 and .8 at the end.. which appear to be correct.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

On this client computer can you access the sysvol share in the error message? Can you run a gpupdate on the client computer? Run it and then check the event logs again.


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rockn said:


> On this client computer can you access the sysvol share in the error message? Can you run a gpupdate on the client computer? Run it and then check the event logs again.


I can't access the sysvol share and I can't browse to mcia.local either.. when I did the gpupdate... the same log errors appeared immediatley.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the computer account authenticating? Try logging on with a different user account. It may be logging in with cached credentials. Can you access any network resources when logged in?


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

I logged in under Admin before and it was same error. 

I'll try to see what network resources I can access or can not access and get back to you.


----------

